# Loose 5lbs in September



## PinkEmily

Would anyone like to join me in losing 5lbs this month? :flower:

We've had similar threads before and they have really worked as a motivator. I have 5lbs to lose before my first wedding dress fitting in October so would love some buddies to share the journey with :blush:

PinkEmily
Starting weight - 132lbs
Goal weight - 127lbs

happynewmom1
Starting weight - 119lbs
Goal weight - 114lbs

Mea
Weight now 150lb
Sept goal weight 145lb.


----------



## happynewmom1

I'd love to! I've been working at it but haven't seen much change in the last couple of weeks. My initial goal is around 110 but it's a good idea to have a easier goal for just September :)

Starting weight - 119lbs
Goal weight - 114lbs

What are you doing to help lose weight? Any helpful hints or suggestions? I've just started using myfitnesspal and will be starting Jillian Michael's 30 day shred hopefully beginning of next week! I can't go TOO low in calories as breastfeeding. Have you found anything that works well for you? :flower:


----------



## Mea

Hi I'll join you as I seem to have hit a plateau it might give me a bit more incentive! I have lost 10lb so far but want to loose another 11lb. 

Weight now 150lb
Sept goal weight 145lb. 

I have been doing weight watchers from home as don't have the time for the meetings, and I've been doing the 30 dat shred but only get time to do it 3-4 times a week due to work.


----------



## PinkEmily

Yay! 

Ive been using my fitness pal and 30 day shred. I find they both really work for me if i keep them up. Ive never done the whole 30 days though. Its fab for toning up, i love the results. I took pictures of myself before i started and its amazing to look back and see how ive toned up and its a great motivator. 

Mea - I was using weight watchers at first, it worked really well for the first 3 months then it just stopped working, so i switched to calorie counting which kick started it off again.


----------



## Mea

Thanks pinkemily I might have to give that try! I've just had a couple of days of totally and now starting again, someone told me that can help. 

So fingers crossed for all of us loosing that 5lb this month.


----------



## PinkEmily

Fingers crossed :D 

I'm not doing very good at the mo, The first day i did level 3 30ds and thought i did really well but the past few days ive been snacking on LOs leftovers and i tried to do 30ds again tonight but gave up and cleaned the carpet :haha: which im sure burnt some calories! 
Tomorrow we are going out for Chinese in the evening, think im going to order sweet and sour chicken with boiled rice, really looking forward to it. Hopefully i wont be snacking tomorrow because i have a busy day. One of my rabbits is poorly so we are off to the vets asap tomorrow morning and then i have to do our weekly shop.


----------



## Mea

Busy day tomorrow that should be good,like you said keeps your mind away from the snacks!!

I also had a bad day we went out for the day to a wildlife park and I packed a really healthy picnic lunch for myself, but I was starving and it was so hot I had a great big ice cream :-( 
This weight loss thing is soooo hard I miss my treats.


----------



## PinkEmily

Today was a major fail. OH brought home a McDonalds breakfast on the way home from work. So ive had a bacon and egg McMuffin, parsnip soup and then a massive chinese! I had to have my rabbit put to sleep today too :( really gutted. 

I agree it is hard but we can do it!


----------



## Mea

Pinkemily I'm so sorry about your rabbit, it's really hard losing a pet no matter what animal they are. We lost both our dogs to illnesses over the last couple of years and I was devastated. 
What day are you doing your weigh in, mine is on Sunday. 

I've just eaten a big bowl of chilli and rice now feeing really guilty, so tomorrow lots of exercise to work it off!!


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi , would love to join in :) I'm looking to get toned up for xmas ! I had a great figure before I had my LO but now she's almost 2 I seriously need to sort it out lol , I'm not overweight just need to tone and feel happier in myself . Stocked up on healthy food , started the 30 day shred and I'm always out walking as much as possible :) would loveee to shift 5 or 6lb this month ! This thread should be great motivation

Good luck girliesss !! X


----------



## PinkEmily

Chilli and rice isn't too bad Mea. Ive been ill today and ended up snacking on OHs dominoes pizza tonight :doh: This week isnt going well at all!! My weigh in is on friday, wouldnt be surprised if i have put a 1lb on. 

Hi stacey, of course you can join in :D 30 day shred is fab for toning up. I need to get out walking but its so difficult to find the time recently.


----------



## Mea

Hi Stacey and welcome the more the merrier. 
So I actually had a good day yesterday lots of walking as my little boy started school and there's a big hill between home and school so walked up and down a couple of times then did level 2 of the 30 day shred. Also missed lunch as I was so busy, fingers crossed that's got to help this week. 

Looks like another lovely sunny day so out for a bit more walking up that hill with the double buggy!!
My weigh in day is Sunday so going to make sure these last few days are good ones. 
C'mon pinkemily And Stacey we can do it!! 5lb is hardly anything. )


----------



## PinkEmily

Well i weighed in today! Still the same weight but im happy with that as in the past week i have had a 3 course chinese, mcdonalds breakfast, kfc and dominos! I blame OH!!! Ive been poorly too though (probably from eating too much crap) Need to sort it out next week, only healthy food and exercise plus my dad is going to give me a copy of the diet he has been on where he lost half a stone in 10 days. 

Good luck Mea! You've done really well :D

Im off to try my wedding dress on tomorrow. That should give me the motivation to lose the final 5lbs.


----------



## Mea

Omg!! I've lost 3lb this week, I was meant to weigh in tomorrow but thought I would bring it forward a day to match in with yours Emily. 
I wasn't even that good this week, it must have been the walking my little boy to school and back in this heat!!

C'mon Emily


----------



## Mea

Posted before I've finished!!!

Was trying to say c'mon Emily a good week this week we can loose 5lb before the end of sept. 

What exercise are you doing again?


----------



## PinkEmily

Well done!!!! So happy for you, that's a great loss. Whatever you are doing keep doing it!

Im doing 30 day shred but ive not done it for a few days with being ill. Going to do it tonight though and keep it up. No takeaways for the rest of the month. I did sneakily get on the scales this morning an ive lost a tiny amount since yesterday. Will try and go for a little walk later with LO and the dogs.


----------



## Mea

I'm doing the 30 day shred also what level are you on?


----------



## PinkEmily

Im doing level 3 at the moment. Ive been doing 30 day shred for a while now on and off, started level 3 last week. Its a nice change from level 1. Not sure why but ive missed level 2 out :haha: i think i heard somewhere that it was harder than level 3. 

I took LO and the dogs for a nice long walk today and im going to have a date with 30 day shred in a minute :D


----------



## Mea

I love level 2! Tried level 3 once and didn't really like it. I have been really naughty today just got back from a BBQ where I had too much to drink so ate lots of meat and a big slab of vienetta ice cream!!! Thi k I have probably put that 3lb back on and tomorrow I have a birthday party to go to!! Lots of nice food to tempt me yet again. Then working Monday and Tuesday night so not going to get to shred until Wednesday!!!


----------



## PinkEmily

Ive been wondering if I could do two shreds back to back to make up for missing one :haha: It would probably kill me though. I had an okay day today, had a massive cupcake though. I need to do the shred tonight but i have so much to do


----------



## nikkiburke

I'm gonna cheer you on guys! :D


----------



## Mea

Well done on your good day yesterday Emily )
There's no way I could do 2 shreds together!!! I'm absolutely knackered after one!!
I Have had a terrible weekend lots of alcohol the party food yesterday and I had a big slice of banoffee pie!!!
But back to it today just wish I could fit in a shred but working tonight and got the little ones all day and the same tomorrow!!!


----------



## PinkEmily

Thank you Nikki!! :D

It was going well until we had Indian takeaway tonight (we had friends over and i did offer to cook :haha:) Tomorrow i'm going to do 2 shreds, ive decided now that i have to do it. Roll on Ollys nap tomorrow lol


----------



## Mea

Good luck with the 2 shreds let me know how you get on with that one!!
I sneaked onto the scales this morning and luckily I haven't put anything back on after my bad weekend so that's good news hopefully going to shred the next 3 nights as not working. Let's see if we can both loose at least 1lb this week. )


----------



## PinkEmily

1lb would be so good! We have 2 days so lets get a wriggle on haha! Ive just put LO down for a nap, going to get myself a drink and then start the shred dvd. I am so going to die! :haha:


----------



## PinkEmily

Okay so i didnt manage 2x shreds. I did level three and 1/3 level one i blame af and feeling drained :haha: If it stops raining later i will go for a walk with the dogs and LO and fit in a few sit ups, my tummy is so flabby :(


----------



## happynewmom1

Hey all! I don't get online as often as I used to but am trying to start as I could use some motivation and support to lose this weight! I just did day 7 of level 1 of the 30 day shred today and it is still hard but getting easier. I have lost maybe 1 lb...our scale stinks, though lol But I can tell I'm not losing that much yet...hopefully it will start coming off soon! September is almost halfway over ahhhhhh lol It sounds like you ladies are doing well at this! 

PinkEmily - my stomach is flabby too...we can get there, though! All of our hard work has to pay off :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Mea

Well done Emily on doing level 3 that ones so hard!! Level 2 is my limit at the minute. 
Happynewmom well done on losing 1lb every little bit county's and thats one less to loose. X

As you can imagine after twins I'm left with quite a flabby tummy too, don't think it will ever go back to normal unless I can afford a bit if surgery!! Which is not very likely.


----------



## PinkEmily

Happynewmom1 I found it took a week before I actually saw some change in my body. Well done on getting to day 7!! 

I'm trying not to worry about my flabby belly at the moment, we will be TTC very soon. It looks fine when I'm standing up but when I was doing press ups it was nearly on the floor! :haha: 

My plan for today is to take the dogs and LO for a walk this morning, then do 30 day shred again when Olly is asleep. Will try fit some extra sit ups in too.


----------



## PinkEmily

Im doing everything BUT my 30 day shred!! Olly has just gone down for a nap, i usually do the shred straight after he goes down but today ive so far put some washing in, emptied the dishwasher, made a phone call and now im on here!! Really really cant be bothered. I need to lose something this week though, even if its half a pound! Wish af :witch: would bugger off! Need my energy back and chocolate cravings to do one!


----------



## Mea

Is today weigh in day for you Emily? 
I managed to do the shred last night, but then ate a lovely roast dinner! The first one in 6 weeks since I started this diet it tasted sooooo good. 
Got lots of walking planned today if the rain holds off, so fingers crossed for a 1lb tomorrow at weigh in but I have this horrible feeling its going to be +1. 

I miss my tea and biscuits :-((


----------



## Mea

Just weighed myself and I've lost 2lb!!! It's got to be all the walking my little boy to his new school as I've not been eating great. I'm now around the weight I was before having the twins, so now to reach my pre singleton pregnancy weight which is my ultimate goal! 
Going to my mil's today though and she makes the most gorgeous cakes she's one of my main downfalls!!!

Emily how are you doing?


----------



## PinkEmily

Had a very busy couple of days, Ive not lost anything again :( Didn't think i had been doing too bad either. Ive really tried this week. I think its time for a change so im going to try slimming world next week. Ive tried it before and lost 2lbs but found sticking to the diet a struggle as i was so used to calorie counting. 

Well done for the 2lb lost, thats great!! You have done so well! Mmmm cakes, you deserve to treat yourself. I treated myself to 2 chocolate digestives yesterday :haha: my energy has disappeared this week, so needed a quick fix.


----------



## Mea

Emily don't loose Heart you will get there, it's so hard when you think you've done so well and then not lost anything it makes you think why bother I must as well just eat!!!! I've heard slimming world is very good I was going to give it a try but just can't afford it at the minute. 

I'm having a bad week this week!! It's that time of the month and all I want to do is eat eat eat!!! And not healthy foods either I have eaten a whole pack of Jaffa cakes over the last 2 days!! How many shreds do you think I need to do to get rid of them ))

Shall we set a new target for the end of October? I have a night away with my dh on the 29th would be nice if I could buy something in a smaller clothes size!!


----------



## PinkEmily

Im trying not to, its just so annoying that im so close to my goal weight but its not budging. Ive not joined slimming world, i can't afford it either and don't have time for the meetings. My friend has lent me the books, hopefully this will work. 

I had the exact same problem last week, except it was with chocolate digestives! haha. I think setting a new target for October is a great idea! Where are you off to with your dh? I could do with a night away, wedding and hen do planning is driving me insane!


----------



## PinkEmily

I had a sneaky go of the scales this morning and ive lost 0.25lbs :haha: Whooop!


----------



## Mea

That's great Emily any loss is good. When are you getting married?

I had a total lapse last night and we had a dominos I can't believe I ate a whole medium pizza on my own!! It just tasted so good!!

We are only going away to a hotel in Henley on Thames so not far from where we live, but it's our firstnight away from the children ever!! So really looking forward to having 2 days break but saying that it will be so strange not being with them.


----------



## PinkEmily

Im getting married on 18th November, just less than 2 months to go. Its really starting to stress me out now, people keep changing their minds about what they want to do for my hen do and now i have people who originally said they weren't coming to the wedding now deciding to come to the wedding when we have allocated their space to someone else, and they are bringing a +1. 
As soon as Olly goes for his afternoon nap im on the phone trying to chase people up about the hen do, sending emails to the venue etc. My night time i spend tidying up and cleaning the house, which i usually do at naptime. Sorry about the rant :haha: 

Pizzas are the devil!! They are so yummy. I always order vegetarian ones just to make it slightly better. 

Sounds lovely, we are having 3 nights away for our honeymoon, it will be nice to be child free but im going to miss Olly so much.


----------



## Mea

Emily don't worry about the rant carry on a rant away if you need too I don't mind. 
Weddings are such a nightmare to organise, we kept ours really small and didn't invite too many people to the actual service. 
I'm sure it will all work out in the end. 

So have you brought the dress yet? Is that why your trying to loose weight?

I went shopping with a friend today and managed to squash into a size 12 jeans:happydance: they were a bit tight but not too bad so I've brought them as an incentive they need to fit perfectly by the end of next month!!


----------



## PinkEmily

Wish we could have a small wedding. We both have large-ish families. Just sat in the bath trying to de-stress. I've bought the dress, I have my first fitting in October and I wanted to be at my goal - 9stone. I don't think it's going to happen though, I'll keep trying but I'm so proud of myself for getting this far so not going to beat myself up about it. 

That's a great insentive! I have a pair of jeans that I bought when I first got with OH, they are a size 8! I can just about fit in them but they are really low and my flab just hangs over the top. I've always had petite hips but I carry the weight on my top half. I have big boobs and big arms which don't look good on a 5ft2 person :haha: 

I think I may leave weigh in until Saturday. I weighed myself this morning and put the .25lbs back on! My body is having a laugh! 

How's your exercise going this week? I've tried to keep active but not had time for the shred.


----------



## Mea

I've only managed one shred this week! Hoping to do it avian tonight as weigh in day is tomorrow so would like to get rid of that dominos!!!
I have been walking alot though so hopefully that will have helped. 

A size 8 !!!! Omg don't think I've ever been a size 8 that's great if you can fit in those. So you find jean sizes seem to really vary from shop to shop??

So shall we set our October target at 5lb again? That will take me to just under 10 stone can't wait to see a 9 on the scales again.


----------



## Mea

Emily weigh in day today, how did it go??

I amazingly have stayed the same even with my dominos so I'm happy with that. Got 2 nights out next week though so doubt I will loose next week either!


----------



## PinkEmily

Yeah jean size does vary in different shops. I have a pair of size 10 jeans that are really tight on me. That saying, I can't exactly wear my size 8 jeans because they have fashion rips all over them, even on the bum. May have been cool for a 17 year old but not for a 24 year old mum haha. 

I've not really done much exercise, think I should get the big pushchair out and go for a really long walk. 

Well done on staying the same! Atleast now you know you can have a dominoes worry free as long as you walk it off. 
I've lost 1.4lbs!! Think I will have to carry on with slimming world for a bit. Shame it's costing me a fortune on food! I've not weighed this weight for nearly 4 years 

5lbs again in October sounds good to me! I remember seeing the 9st on my scales, oh my goodness I was so happy. You can do it!!! :-D


----------



## Mea

Well done Emily on your loss :happydance:

I'm not going to make a habit of the dominos but at least I know I can have a little treat every now and then. 

I've just brought Zumba for the wii from eBay thought I might give that a go its meant to burn loads of calories, so I might alternate between that and the shred!


----------



## PinkEmily

I have Zumba on the Xbox. It's quite fun. I've not been on it for a while. May try it again tonight once OH has gone to work. Not done much dieting this weekend, not really been hungry but I've been snacking on pink shrimps oops! They are just so yummy! We also went out for lunch yesterday with the inlaws. I was very well behaved and had sweet chilli salmon with noodles and salad. Sneaked on the scales again this morning and I've lost a tiny bit more. So glad I've started to lose again! 
Food shop day today


----------



## Mea

Emily well done on the good food choice on your meal out, that sounds very yummy!! 
Pink shrimps!!!!! Can't stand them horrible things. ) my downfall when it comes to sweets is chocolate buttons I love them especially after they have been in the fridge. 

I'm having another crap week just can't stop picking on biscuits and the kids left overs!!! Going to be really really good next week. 
Someone has started a thread to walk 30 miles in 30 days I thought I might try it, why don't you do it as well Emily.


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm not having a good week either. My appetite is all over the place and I keep snacking. 

Is that 30 miles a day? Or as a total? Haha. I'd like to do that. If its in total that doesn't seem too bad. It takes 2 miles to walk to work (only walked once) which took 40 mins. My usual route when I take the dogs for a walk is 30 mins. So if I did that once a day that would be okay. Dogs would be made up, hardly get walked recently.


----------



## Mea

Just weighed myself expecting to have put on weigh, as I have been so naughty this week as well as picking I went out Thursday night and drunk 2 bottles of wine with 3 other mums!!! And to my surprise I have lost 2lb!!!!! 

How are you doing Emily? Have you got on the dreaded scales.


----------



## PinkEmily

That's amazing Mea!! Well done!! 

Ive managed to put all the weight i lost last week, back on! This happened last time i tried slimming world. So, my next fad is the cabbage soup diet :wacko: I'm not sure how i'm going to cope on this one. My dad has recommended it, he's lost over a stone after two 7 day courses. I can predict that i will be a moody nightmare for 7 days :cry: but i need to kick this last 5lbs. I have 12 days until my dress fitting. 

Has your Zumba game arrived? OH has just sold the xbox to make money for the last bits of the wedding. So no Zumba for me now :dohh: although, im going to do this 30 miles walking thing so hopefully that will make up for it.


----------



## Mea

Oh no Emily !! So it's getting to drastic measures now then! I really don't thi k I could do the cabbage diet :-( have you tried slim fast I did that once and its quite good. Another diet I enjoyed and lost a bit on was the Special K diet, have you tried either of those. 

We will get that last 5lb off before your dress fitting, c'mon Emily positive thinking. 
I've not tried the Zumba yet it's arrived but I don't want to do it when my husbands at home!! As I know I'm going to look a bit stupid. 

So already to start the 30 miles tomorrow?


----------



## PinkEmily

I've tried both the Special K and slim fast before. Years ago mind. I remember the slimfast being quite expensive and I don't have the money right now. I hope the cabbage soup diet is okay. Will just have to remind myself that it's only for 7 days. 

I cant do Zumba or any other fitness DVD infront of OH either. He laughs at me :haha: and I think the first time I did the 30 day shred he filmed me doing star jumps grrr.

Yep I'm all ready for tomorrow. I have to wait in for a delivery man and tesco food shop though. Hopefully i will be free after lunch.


----------



## PinkEmily

This cabbage soup diet is awful! So hungry. I had a massive headache so i'm currently munching minstrels :dohh:


----------



## Mea

Emily sorry the cabbage diet didn't work it sounds disgusting!!!

I was planning on being really good this week and its gone completely the other way!! I'm just so hungry at the minute and then go out to a friends house and they make me lunch and I can't not eat it!!!

Will just have to try and shred more this week.


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm trying it again today (despite the minstrel attack) it's just soup and veg today. I think I will stay on it until the soup is gone. I love my food way too much :haha: I think I will join you with the shred if I have the energy. Did you manage to do your walk yesterday? I didn't, waited in for a delivery man all day and somehow missed him. So he is coming back today. Hate bring stuck in the house.


----------



## PinkEmily

I gave up on the soup diet haha. I had toast an apple and an orange along with the soup for my lunch yesterday and it was amazing :haha: I'm going to have the soup again today with toast again. I'm back calorie counting now. As soon as Olly finishes watching his Mickey Mouse Christmas DVD we will go out for our walk. It's a nice day today. 

It seems I'm back on track weight wise too, 3.5lbs to go! Hurray! 

How's the exercise going? Are you on my fitness pal?


----------



## Mea

Hi Emily glad to hear your weight loss is back on track well done ) 

I've had lots on at the minute what with twins with colds and my mum falling over a fracturing her shoulder!!! Sonive completely lost track and been eating rubbish without any exercise! Desperately want to see that 9 on the scales before the end of October but seem to have lost my motivation somewhere :-((


----------



## Mea

Sorry meant to say yes I am on my fitness pal but forget I've got it and don't use it much.


----------



## Mea

Hi Emily not heard from you for a bit how's everything going. Not long now until you get married . 
So are you still doing the shred?


----------

